# Angora vs. Pygora goats?



## Cavatina (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm considering getting either two angora or two pygora goats sometime over the next year, but I'm not sure which breed I should get. This will be my first time owning goats. So I have a few questions that would be awesome if I could get answered! 

-how much fiber does an angora produce per year?
-how much of the different types of pygora fiber (A, B, and C) is produced per year?
-how do their personalities differ?
-how do their housing or feeding needs differ?
-what type of pygora fiber (A, B, or C) is most valuable/ most in demand?
-I know angora fiber decreases in quality as the goat gets older, is it the same for pygora fiber?
-overall, which do you think would be a better choice?
-of either breed, I was thinking of getting two does instead of two wethers so I could also breed them in the future. Is this a good idea?
-and of either breed, how old of goats should I get to start? 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

We've got Angoras so I'll answer what I can.
-how much fiber does an angora produce per year? An adult gives 8 to 16 pounds per year
-how much of the different types of pygora fiber (A, B, and C) is produced per year? No idea
-how do their personalities differ? Pretty much the same, though obviously every goat has their own personality. Both tend to be docile.
-how do their housing or feeding needs differ? Not at all. 
-what type of pygora fiber (A, B, or C) is most valuable/ most in demand? No idea, but most likely A.
-I know angora fiber decreases in quality as the goat gets older, is it the same for pygora fiber? Yes
-overall, which do you think would be a better choice? Angoras are larger and produce more fiber. From what I have read, there is also a fair amount of demand for Mohair.
-of either breed, I was thinking of getting two does instead of two wethers so I could also breed them in the future. Is this a good idea? Yes. If you need more, you have that option, and because they are fiber goats, if you don't breed them one year, you aren't at a loss.
-and of either breed, how old of goats should I get to start? Probably get them as soon as they're weaned (usually they're born in March, so probably start looking then)


----------



## ohiowoolies (Sep 26, 2013)

Just a couple comments - if you are new to goats, I would recommend getting wethers instead of breeding does. They still have great fiber (it even stays fine for a longer time than breeding stock) and they are cheaper. This way you don't have as much money tied up in stock incase you decide goats aren't your thing. I have a 7 year old wether that still produces very nice fiber.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would start with does honestly. You don't have to worry about urinary calculi.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I did a LOT of research on this before I settled on Pygoras.... now anybody please correct me here if I am wrong.... depends on which lier you listen to... Angoras...yes, they have to ultimate highest value and yield...for a limited time... . after 4 years old.... their fleece decreases in value... kind of like a laying hen... after 3-4 years... the "highth" of their productivity is done.... and only goes down-hill from there.... now with the Pygoras.... whatever they are "classified" with at a year old, be it a, b, or c.... they will only go down about half a grade for the rest of their life expectactancy (16 years - give or take a few if allowed good husbandry...)Angoras are not very hearty goats.... change their environmental conditions too much (air temps, too much rain, differences in the hay you are feeding them.... even one slip and you'll have a dead goat....) Pygoras are much easier keepers.... in my humble opinion....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Pygoras are heartier, but I think angoras are heartier than you give them credit for....

Both pygora and angora fiber will become thicker and coarser as the animal ages, the finest fiber is the young animal, as they age their hair becomes bigger in cross section and decreases in value as a result.

Angoras will give way more fiber, due to genetics, and animal size. Also the fiber is higher quality and higher value no matter what letter type the pygora counterpart may be.

This being said, if you can get a 7/8 angora 1/8 pygmy goat then it will retain some heartiness of being a cross bred, but have the most quality genetics behind the fiber.

No matter which you get they are awesome, loving and too much fun!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Genetics and how you feed play a very big role. I can't imagine that it is any different than alpacas. You want to feed a lower protein diet and genetics were everything.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with MsMM on the Pygoras. I have had mine for 7 years, does and wethers and have noticed only subtle changes in hair quality. They are terrific animals, very smart and good natured. Also, I have found that A, B and C fibers all sell equally well. 
As for the urinary calculi issue for wethers, waiting to neuter them until they are 3 months or older can go a long way toward avoiding that problem..and some simple dietary shifts from early on help too. In general I think the fiber goat breeds all have great personality and dispositions.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

This thread is old and I know this... sorry... but I have found that the Pygora males... if left "in-tact", produce more fleece than the "whethers." Now, you have to be extremely diligent and shear as early in March as you can (keep in mind, I am in Northern MN so March is still below freezing overnight, but my "boys" have an "in house" area they can go to out of the weather..." and then shear them again before Rut starts in October..... that works as long as you have good fencing.... and/or a Great Pyr for the Mamas and another for the Papas that will let you know in advance if there is ever a "fencing breach..." maybe I'm just lucky, but It's worked so far... the whethers have kind of a pitiful fleece production compared to the "in-tact" males..... IMHO


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

btw... I feed a 16% protein feed to everybody daily, but I add ACV to the buck waterer. and Vit C.... haven't lost a single one of of the boys yet in 10 years....


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

I think you should get pygoras because you have the milk from the Pygmys and the fiber/hair from the angoras.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

So what did you finally decide on? Pygoras or Angora and how is it going for you?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

PYGORAS! That's what one of my goats are and I love her!!


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

*Pygoras rule*

Yes, they are fabulous goats - so so smart and sweet natured. Although all goats are fabulous, the Pygoras met every one of the things I was looking for. We went to get three kids and came home with seven...that was years ago and I have been happy with my decision every day.

Owning any goat/s takes commitment and patience. They can create equal amounts of anxiety and love, but are overall worth every minute of effort and frustration! Only very special people are "allowed" to own goats!:book:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my baby girl.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Awee!!! So cute! Do you show her or anything?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No. I'm breeding Her to a pygmy buck(ling).







If she's not bred from my previous buck.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

That will be pretty kids then!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope so! I love them both so much!


----------

